# Novak's Tarantulas



## P. Novak (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, I thought since I'm getting back into Ts, I might as well start a new picture thread. What better off way to start it than with my new display _Theraphosa blondi_ enclosure?


----------



## Nicole (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome!  It looks big...what are the dimensions?


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks, I added a few more decor to it so I'll update pics this weekend.

The dimensions of this tank are 36" L x 24" W x 18" H. It really gives you an idea of how large that girl is in the first picture.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 29, 2010)

Alright so, I was on a "leave of absence" from the T hobby for about 1½-2 years and during that time the identity of _Theraphosa sp._ "burgundy" arose. Now I'm not sure if my _Theraphosa sp._ is _T. blondi_ or _T. sp._ "burgundy". Anyone wanna guess? It was sold to me as _T. blondi_, but I'm starting to lean towards _T. sp._ "burgundy"


----------



## Nicole (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd say burgundy too.  No hairy knees


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 29, 2010)

Yup thats exactly what I was thinking, oh well I got a nice big male coming in for her some time soon.


----------



## Mattyb (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice pics. Glad to see your back in the hobby. I'm also getting back into it after taking some time off.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 5, 2010)

_Lampropelma violaceopes_ female






_Poecilotheria regalis_ female











_Grammostola pulchra_ female


























_Grammostola pulchra_, one of my several young ones.






_Brachypelma albopilosum_ female


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 5, 2010)

_Theraphosa sp. "burgundy"_, female. In some of the pictures, she has 7 B.dubia in her grasp! 




































_Theraphosa sp. "burgundy"_ mature male, 9 inches.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 5, 2010)

_Theraphosa sp. "burgundy"_ breeding part I. Sadly, all the insertion pictures were blurry. :wall:


----------



## sharpfang (Oct 5, 2010)

*News Flash! A Ron Burgundy Exclusive:*



P. Novak said:


> _Theraphosa sp. "burgundy"_ breeding part I.


I just Love this Picture! 

"Gooooooooooood Mor~nnnnnniiinnnnnnnnnnnng, French Guyana!" :razz:

P.S. Is the Males name by any chance: Ron Burgundy  GL Paul  - Jason


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 7, 2010)

_Lampropelma violaceopes_, freshly molted female. :drool:


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 7, 2010)

*New Arrivals!*

_Theraphosa sp. burgundy_, large female #2.






_Theraphosa sp. burgundy_, large female #3.






_Theraphosa sp. burgundy_, mature male #2.






_Poecilotheria subfusca_


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice P.regalis. I should be getting one in the mail from paul becker in about 6 or 7 hours lol


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Oct 8, 2010)

P. Novak said:


>


Nice looking subfusca!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 8, 2010)

Beautiful L.v.!!!!!!! 
Grats on the molt!!!!
Glad she's showing her bright adult colors!!!
You got some nice T's!!!! 
Awesome shots!!!!

Peace!!!!


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha thanks guys! 

I can't believe how much my collection has grown in the month since my return. Over 30 quality Ts in a month! I'm glad to be back.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 15, 2010)

Picked up a 3-3.5" female Avicularia versicolor for $45 the other night.  I will get pictures of her (she needs to molt) later tonight.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 16, 2010)

*Some pictures*

_Avicularia versicolor_, new female
















_Lampropelma violaceopes_, female - 10 days postmolt






_Theraphosa sp. burgundy_, unsexed - 6 days postmolt











_Poecilotheria subfusca_











_Poecilotheria regalis_
















_Theraphosa sp. burgundy_, female #2 breeding











_Pterinochilus murinus_, female


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 13, 2010)

*New addition*


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]fXnTZXG73x4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 20, 2010)

*Video above no longer works*

[YOUTUBE]AoBl5cYlDeU[/YOUTUBE]


----------

